# Main Sewer Line Problem



## Louie Nye (Jun 4, 2007)

The problem started when my grandaughter flushed her doll down our American Standard (straight drop, no trap) toilet.

Shortly thereafter we began to experience the two toilets in the house bubbling  Then the shower backed up.  We checked the 'clean-out in front of the house and it over-flowed It finally drained but you could see water on the street side of the clean-out and it was dry on the house side, this indicated to me that the stoppage was in the mainline from the clean-out to the street.  I ran a snake from the clean-out to the street, it looked like the problem was solved, I turned all the water on in the house and it flowed but the first time the toilet was used, the clean-out plugged back up, same thing, water on one side, dry on the other.  I had a pro come out for $135 to snake it with a larger snake, he went from the clean-out to the street....same result, water flowed once again but the first time the toilet was used it plugged back up.  I call the County and they said the main must still be plugged but what do I do now 

A friend said I should dig up the end of the main-line where it meets the street and clean it from there.  Any thoughts on this subject?  I would be most appreciative.

Louie Nye, the clean-up man


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Louie Nye and welcome to the community:
The problem is now the county's. They have special equipment to service their sewers between manholes. They have already agreed the problem is in their line, now ask them when they can fix it.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 5, 2007)

I had this same problem in my recently sold house .Long story shortened......

The town had someone repair the street, they damaged my line at the street. It backed up into my house. Smelled bad.

Water Co district came out at 11 pm ready to fix problem.....sent them home til morning.I need my sleep.

They returned and fixed problem and cleaned basement. 

Happy customer.


----------

